

Recommendations for part-time distance PhD in CS? - h1bored

There seem to be various options to do part-time PhD studies in Computer Science available; UNISA and Open University being the most obvious.<p>Does anyone have recommendations or anti-recommendations for institutions that are willing to allow part-time distance students? I'm in the San Francisco bay area but for various tedious reasons need to be employed (on H1B visa) and living in the area full time.
======
cperciva
Don't do it. The most important part of a PhD is "spending years surrounded by
smart people doing research in your field" -- and part-time students almost
completely miss out on that.

~~~
h1bored
I have plenty of interactions with some of the best in my field; I work as an
engineer with some guys who have done groundbreaking work. However, I have
personal reasons why I wish to complete my education with a doctorate.
Advancement at work is definitely not one of them as I'm doing quite fine
without.

Since I'm doing the work myself in the evenings, it would be nice to get some
paperwork along the way.

